# Crypt ID help, please.



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I got these Crypts from AZ Aquatic Gardens last year. I had ordered C. willisii but got these instead. Does anyone know what they are? I'm assuming that what I received was emergent growth as the second picture show whay they have grown into.



















Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think they look like a type of _C. wendtii_.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

That's what I was afraid of.


----------

